# Grey's Reef buoy



## LowCountryAngler (Apr 6, 2016)

According to the NOAA website, Grey's Reef buoy stopped transmitting 4/2/16. Did it break loose? I remember last time this happened it was a year before it was replaced...


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes I noticed this too. Not good.  I really rely on it. Crossing my fingers that they have it working again soon.


----------



## XJfire75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Still not working? Geez I checked last week and saw it hadn't updated. Where's the next nearest bouy that's as accurate as Grey's?!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Apr 11, 2016)

XJfire75 said:


> Still not working? Geez I checked last week and saw it hadn't updated. Where's the next nearest bouy that's as accurate as Grey's?!



If you go here   http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=41008

and Click "Meteorological Observations from Nearby Stations and Ships "

you can change the distance and get close to real  time wind speed  out there and some wave stuff from Station 41112 - Offshore Fernandina Beach, FL 

Dont know how useful that is


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 26, 2016)

Just saw on NOAA's site the buoy is scheduled for maintenance around May 23.


----------



## fuelman1 (May 26, 2016)

I see that the buoy is transmitting again. Just in time for the crappy offshore conditions this weekend.


----------

